# Oz Tuned!



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

This Christmas, my CompD friend. Already emailed back and forth with the guys at Fleece about it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dyno slips?


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

There are some dunk slips in one of the tune/delete threads. I believe it's about 185hp/280tq at the wheels. The thing you notice most is in those 1st 2 years there's no more 'throttle nanny' in the software. 

Have fun!


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Dyno slips?


Monday I am taking it to the track.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

thebac said:


> This Christmas, my CompD friend. Already emailed back and forth with the guys at Fleece about it.


Got mine through Garrett at PDP.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

What is PDP?


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Deeezel said:


> What is PDP?


Pure Diesel Power, the OG of online diesel parts. Right behind Geno's Garage


----------

